# Oprogramowanie do tworzenia prezentacji z sekwencji zdjęć

## andrzejk

Witam.

Poszukuje czegoś do stworzenia filmu z wybranych zdjęć, z możliwością dodawania ręcznie lub automatycznie prostych efektów przejścia lub ruchu w trakcie wyświetlania. Jest coś takiego na linuxa? Generalnie chodzi mi o jakąś OpenSourcową alternatywę dla PhotoStory, która byłaby dostępna w portage lub jakimś ovelayu.

PS. Widziałem podobną funkcjonalność w oprogramowaniu do zarządzania fotografiami ale pokazy są "płaskie" bez efektów.

----------

## sir KAT

Gimp?

----------

## andrzejk

Gimp??? A mógłbyś jeszcze podpowiedzieć gdzie tego w Gimpie szukać bo nie widzę tam opisanej funkcjonalności. To jest program o dużych możliwościach a ja niestety z nim nie pracowałem zbyt wiele.

----------

## sir KAT

Gimpa można łatwo oskryptować, więc moja myśl była taka żeby napisać skrypt który za pomocą gimpa wygeneruje klatki z efektami przejść itp. a następnie zakodować uzyskane klatki do filmu np. mencoderem. Zamiast Gimpa można by też użyć ImageMagick.

----------

## andrzejk

Chciałem młodzieży pokazać coś analogicznego do PhotoStory pod Linuxa. Pomysł skryptowania w tym momencie odpada ;-(, z wiadomych względów. Tak mi się wydawało, że z taką funkcjonalnością będzie problem. Pewnie dałbym radę to osiągnąć stosując aplikacje do obróbki nieliniowej Video, ale zależy mi na spektakularnym efekcie - żeby było szybko (muszę się zmieścić w 45 minut a to nie jedyny temat) i ładnie. No cóż może strzele im w zamian ładną panoramkę.

----------

## sir KAT

To może po prostu zrobić prezentacje w OpenOffice Impress?

----------

## andrzejk

Z założenia prezentacja, która się będę wspomagał będzie w Impresie. Chodzi o to, że na tym wykładzie większość z nich po raz pierwszy zapewne usłyszy słowo OpenSource. Chciałem im pokazać coś co im zapadnie w pamięć. Z wcześniejszych zajęć najbardziej podobało im się robienie video prezentacji w PhotoStory, więc mieli by dobre odniesienie. Ale nie ma problemu Beryl zrobi wystarczające wrażenie  :Wink: . Zapamiętają sobie co oznacza free software.

----------

## timor

xscreensaver  :Very Happy: 

A tak poważniej poszukaj czegoś tu:http://www.osalt.com lub tu: http://www.linuxsoft.cz/pl/sw_list.php?id_kategory=100

----------

## andrzejk

Odgrzewam swój stary temat ale może komuś się to przyda ten program to jest chyba to o co mi chodziło:

http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Manslide?content=52227

Problem w tym, że póki co znalazłem go w overlayu Sabayon ale jakoś dziwnie działa. Powalczę i zobaczę wygląda zachęcająco.

----------

